# Place for BANKING/INSURANCE Professionals



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi All

Opening this thread for all professionals working or seeking jobs in BANKING/INSURANCE.

Existing job holders in Australia, request you to share your experience to facilitate aspiring migrants in Job hunt.

This would really help guys like us who are in the process of getting visa and job hunt.

Also, Members in PR Process can help each other with your ideas of job hunting.

Look forward to meet likeminded friends.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

hi santosh iam working in a bank having banking experience of more than 5 years plus really confused in selecting my profile for skill assessment pls advice for the same as consulted with 3-4 agents some profiles which they suggested are financial ivestment advisor,financial institution branch manager,corporate service manager pls suggest suitable profile


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

harmeet_gr said:


> hi santosh iam working in a bank having banking experience of more than 5 years plus really confused in selecting my profile for skill assessment pls advice for the same as consulted with 3-4 agents some profiles which they suggested are financial ivestment advisor,financial institution branch manager,corporate service manager pls suggest suitable profile


Hi Harmeet,

Financial Institution Manager is not advisable unless you are in Branch manager capacity for sometime.

Since you are working for a Bank, You can choose between FIA or CSM. Pls be noted that CSM is avaialable only in ACT till this year. Not sure how it will be next year.

FIA is available in NSW, ACT and SA for a brief period.

Between these two occupations, I would say opt for FIA as you have wider state options and best is NSW.

Unless you have a critical case, try to do it on your own. It is quite simple and transparent. You just need to take little more responsibility. Since you work for a bank, i presume organising docs such as Payslips, Form 16 and Bank statements will not be that much of a difficulty. As i have a Positive assessment from VETASSESS i can help you with Roles n Respinsibilities and enough and more seniors available in the forum to guide during the process.

Please feel free to write any queries you may have.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi Harmeet,
> 
> Financial Institution Manager is not advisable unless you are in Branch manager capacity for sometime.
> 
> ...


I agree with Santosh.

Since you are in bank it would be logical to apply for FIA if you are in such role now. 

Also, please remember it's not about what occupation code you can apply but where you fit in. So share more about your roles and duties. In meanwhile you can go to ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code) and search relevant job codes and search by titles too. It will give you detail job description and roles for searched jobs. 

Santosh, I know few FIA applicants who have applied for Visa around same date as yours. The wait seem to be long as the Visa grant process is slow now. I myself is waiting for NSW to open up in July.

Keep in touch bro.

Manan


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

Hi all

My Jobs and responsibilities in bank are

•	Handling Operational Activities Of the Branch
•	To enhance Operational efficiency Of the Branch
•	To Check and ensure Office Accounts are reconciled on continuous basis
•	To ensure cash retention limit of the branch within the prescribed limit.
•	To ensure improvement in customer service levels
•	To ensure adherence to compliance levels in the branch
•	To assist resources in making bank the preferred financial solution provider.
•	To improve internal audit operational efficiency score of the branch
•	To ensure new to bank customer base increases in case of saving accounts and current accounts.
•	Recommending and arranging insurance cover for clients.
•	To create and set business plan for the branch.
•	To manage team in effective manner so that branch sales targets are achieved
•	Discussing financial plans and strategies with customers


Pls guide for the suitable profile is Financial investment Advisor suitable for the above listed responsibilities?????or some other profile


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

harmeet_gr said:


> Hi all
> 
> My Jobs and responsibilities in bank are
> 
> ...


I presume you are in a operational Manager kind of role my friend. PB Authoriser or Operations Manager ???

This needs lot of tweaking to be qualified for FIA my friend. Trust, you have good relation with your manager who can give you duties letter as per Vetasses requirement. 

Santhosh


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> I presume you are in a operational Manager kind of role my friend. PB Authoriser or Operations Manager ???
> 
> This needs lot of tweaking to be qualified for FIA my friend. Trust, you have good relation with your manager who can give you duties letter as per Vetasses requirement.
> 
> Santhosh


yaa operation manager !!!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

harmeet_gr said:


> yaa operation manager !!!!!


My friend, as far as Vetasses is concerned, all they need is your Duties on letter head should match as per ANZSCO. If you can obtain that from your manager, you are through comfortably.

I suggest you to initiate ASAP as VETASSESS these days takes about 16 weeks approx.

Please let me know if you need any help. Also, Manan has Positive assessment as FIA. He is a FIA Veteran so to say.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

At present the occupation status is closed??? Any chance of getting it removed from csol list this year from july onwards


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

harmeet_gr said:


> At present the occupation status is closed??? Any chance of getting it removed from csol list this year from july onwards


Nah...Do not worry buddy. Chances are quite miniscule.


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

Should I apply now or wait for new list in july.....


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

harmeet_gr said:


> Should I apply now or wait for new list in july.....


Well, if i were you, i would apply.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Well, if i were you, i would apply.


Hi Santosh,

Great to see a thread dedicated to Banking professionals..great job indeed. Need some advice from you...I have a banking experience of more that 12 years, out of which 5 plus years is of an operations manager and 3 plus years is of Internal Audit. I was into internal audit from Apr 10 to June 13. My agent has suggested me to get assessed for Internal auditor and had also told me that I have an option for Financial Institution Branch manager as well. 
What do u suggest? My present role is of an Operations manager. Whether not being in the profile of Internal auditor at present will have any negative impact on the assessment or it is the experience in last 5 years which matters. Ur views please.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

harmeet_gr said:


> Should I apply now or wait for new list in july.....


Have u got ur assessment done?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

NMCHD said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> Great to see a thread dedicated to Banking professionals..great job indeed. Need some advice from you...I have a banking experience of more that 12 years, out of which 5 plus years is of an operations manager and 3 plus years is of Internal Audit. I was into internal audit from Apr 10 to June 13. My agent has suggested me to get assessed for Internal auditor and had also told me that I have an option for Financial Institution Branch manager as well.
> What do u suggest? My present role is of an Operations manager. Whether not being in the profile of Internal auditor at present will have any negative impact on the assessment or it is the experience in last 5 years which matters. Ur views please.


1)You need to evaluate which are the states are offering which ANZSCO codes and choose accordingly with the state you prefer

2) Your Points: You mentioned Ops Manager 5 Yrs and IA as 3 Yrs. You need to consider your points as well and choose accordingly. There is no particular ANZSCO code as Ops Manager, It is Corporate Services Manager which is available in ACT, this would be my last options considering job oppirtunities.

3) Financial Institution Branch Manager is an option provided you are in Branch Manager capacity.

You need to weigh your situation and choose best.

Manan, Can you share your views please.

Santhosh


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> 1)You need to evaluate which are the states are offering which ANZSCO codes and choose accordingly with the state you prefer
> 
> 2) Your Points: You mentioned Ops Manager 5 Yrs and IA as 3 Yrs. You need to consider your points as well and choose accordingly. There is no particular ANZSCO code as Ops Manager, It is Corporate Services Manager which is available in ACT, this would be my last options considering job oppirtunities.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. How about the Internal auditor profile. Do u think it will be gud to go with that. I have obtained a detailed experience certificate from my manager also. I m able to complete 60 points under that with state nomination.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

NMCHD said:


> Thanks for the reply. How about the Internal auditor profile. Do u think it will be gud to go with that. I have obtained a detailed experience certificate from my manager also. I m able to complete 60 points under that with state nomination.


It is important to align our roles as per ANZSCO requirement. Internal auditor also is good to go. I do not know which are the states offer nomination. You can check at concerned thread for Internal auditor. Besides, we can chip in as much as we can. 

Good luck mate.

Santhosh


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone share about how gud are chances of banking people in OZ.

Thanks
Sirisha


----------



## 2geda (Sep 19, 2013)

*Fia*

Good day,

I have 6 years experience of banking and have been contemplating on the skill to aceess, but haven gone through this thread I reliase FIA have more opportunity than CSM.

Please assist me on to align my role with that of the FIA.

Thank you.


----------



## 2geda (Sep 19, 2013)

*Fia*

Good day,

I have 6 years experience of banking and have been contemplating on the skill to aceess, but haven gone through this thread I reliase FIA have more opportunity than CSM.

Please assist me on to align my role with that of the FIA.

Thank you.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

2geda said:


> Good day,
> 
> I have 6 years experience of banking and have been contemplating on the skill to aceess, but haven gone through this thread I reliase FIA have more opportunity than CSM.
> 
> ...


Buddy

It is imperative for us to know what do you do in a bank to give any opinion. Are you into backend/ branch banking/sales...Does your involve in advising clients if financial products ?

Give us a brief please. 

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## 2geda (Sep 19, 2013)

*Fia*

@ Santhosh.15, thanks for the quick response.

My role are almost universal, but depends mainly on what the customer come for.
I sell the bank products and advise them on what to invest on in line with the bank policy / regulatory body.

Thabk you


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

2geda said:


> @ Santhosh.15, thanks for the quick response.
> 
> My role are almost universal, but depends mainly on what the customer come for.
> I sell the bank products and advise them on what to invest on in line with the bank policy / regulatory body.
> ...


Well, Kindly read up duties stated ANZSCO for FIA and CSM and see where you can relate your duties most and you should be able to obtain duties letter either on the letter head or from your Branch Manager on a stamp paper.

This letter is the beginning point in this process buddy.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## 2geda (Sep 19, 2013)

I can't really get a letter from BM on the company letter head since its against the bank policy, but he is willing to sign an affidavit declaring the duties mainly performed.

Santhosh.15, thanks again.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

2geda said:


> I can't really get a letter from BM on the company letter head since its against the bank policy, but he is willing to sign an affidavit declaring the duties mainly performed.
> 
> Santhosh.15, thanks again.


Yup. That should do buddy.

Good luck.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Santosh,
I m working with one of the Insurance company from last 10 years. I had worked at the capacity of Front Line sales manager/ Branch Manager/ Sr Branch Head & from last 3 years I m working in strategy Role. My Job responsibility is basically Enhancement of sales, Implementing Best practices & making branch/region works as profit center.

Pls Suggest which option should I work for as planning to apply in first week of July. 
Seeking for your suggestions !!


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi,
Seeking for revert !!



Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Santosh,
> I m working with one of the Insurance company from last 10 years. I had worked at the capacity of Front Line sales manager/ Branch Manager/ Sr Branch Head & from last 3 years I m working in strategy Role. My Job responsibility is basically Enhancement of sales, Implementing Best practices & making branch/region works as profit center.
> 
> Pls Suggest which option should I work for as planning to apply in first week of July.
> Seeking for your suggestions !!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Santosh,
> I m working with one of the Insurance company from last 10 years. I had worked at the capacity of Front Line sales manager/ Branch Manager/ Sr Branch Head & from last 3 years I m working in strategy Role. My Job responsibility is basically Enhancement of sales, Implementing Best practices & making branch/region works as profit center.
> 
> Pls Suggest which option should I work for as planning to apply in first week of July.
> Seeking for your suggestions !!


Hi Abhibav

In my opinion, you will be able to cater to all three Categories i.e., CSM/FIA/FIM. Having said that it is imperative to align duties as per ANZSCO for whichever you choose.

Pls look at duties of the above and check which one you find your roles suit best and how much points you need from employment. If you already have sufficient points, if you can skip employment points, all the more easy in the later stages.

Hope this can be of any help.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## VARUN SOOD (Dec 2, 2014)

*State sponsorship*

Hi all !

Need some guidance on state sponsorship ! would like to know when are states likely to open sponsorship for Job - Financial institution branch manager ? I have a positive assessment for job 149914 from Vetassess and also have IELTS score of 7.5 Overall with minimum of 7 in all 4 .


----------



## Himoz (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Good to see a post dedicated to banking/insurance professionals.

I have been workin in General Insurance since over 8 years in the post of Area Manager/Marketing Manager/Branch Manager.

My Job responsibility is basically Enhancement of sales, Implementing Best practices & making branch/region works as profit center.


Have already got my 189 independent grant last month and am looking for a job from india using seek and linkedin.


Are there enough similar jobs wherein indians are considered for these posts. 
I also see that most such jobs are based in sydney and Melbourne.


Would like to see if anyone in the forum working a same/similar profile and could be of any help in job search.

Thanks


----------



## Sonakshi (Dec 7, 2014)

can anyone provide any shed on credit analysis jobs...does it need any cert or license in Australia??


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

so, which place is good ..is it sydney that has good opportunities for banking jobs..


----------



## harmeet_gr (May 7, 2014)

Hi varun sood


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Dear Harmeet,
Seeking for your support in query as i would be submitting my EOI on 23 dec for 190 sub Class. I have applied for financial financial institution branch manager. 
1. How long it take to get invite from state if occupation is lying in special condition. 
2. What is the further step if I receive invite. 

Seeking for your revert..


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Thnks for revert.
When the same is expected to open. Any chance it to get open in jan. 
While getting the same submitted now it can't be in que as per FIFO process. my consutant was advising if certain job avaliblity is shown to state then u can get invite.





harmeet_gr said:


> Abhinav thr is no worth of submitting eoi now as sa is not open our category is under special conditions u will only get sponsor when states open in our category


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys which code shud be used for backend retail liability operation staff


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Backend processing of CASA FD modifications account opening


----------



## VARUN SOOD (Dec 2, 2014)

harmeet_gr said:


> Hi varun sood


Hi Harmeet !


Any update on Sponsorship for job 149914 ?
Any chances that it might open in jan 2015 ?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

One of my friend into trade operations and have been in retail operations as welll from last 4-5 years......what are the opportunities for him??


----------



## Himoz (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Santhosh.15. Can you PM me. R u there in Australia already?

How is the job scenario in insurance field? 


All the best


----------

